# TSG38: No Sexting in the Apple Juice Room



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Apple gets patents for software to block sexting and trademarks "there's an app for that." Windows Phone 7 will arrive soon as 1-800-GOOG-411 shuts down._

*Watch the Video* or 
*Download the Audio MP3

Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *

Welcome to the thirty eighth episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released at least once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)
Brian Hansen (handee9)

*Links in order of appearance:*

Windows Phone 7
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsphone/en-us/default.aspx

Goog411 Shutting Down
http://www.google.com/goog411/

Bing411 Starts Up (previously "Tell Me")
http://www.discoverbing.com/mobile/411/

Free411 also offers residential lookup
http://www.free411.com/

Apple Trademarks "There's an App for That"
http://mashable.com/2010/10/11/apple-trademark/

Apple Patents Anti-Sexting Technology
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/12/apple-patents-anti-sexting-device/

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

